# Aux Input Issues



## alia9802 (Sep 29, 2011)

So, I have a 2006 GTI with premium 7 factory radio that has a built in 6 cd changer, no sat, no nav, no monsoon, no glove box aux. I ordered a P.I.E. VW02-Aux , which was supposed to work with all vws with my specs. However when I got the product it said for premium 6 only and it definitely does not work. I'm new to VW and have always had a fairly easy time replacing stereos, speakers, etc in my other cars. I can't seem to find any product that fits my car, and I'm not sure I trust ordering from a website now unless I know for sure what will work. If anyone has any suggestions for what part I need that would be greatly appreciated. I just want an aux cable to connect my phone, zune, ipod, or whatever it is to my radio. Please help! Thanks in advance.

Oh and here's the pic of my radio JIC.


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Try Crutchfield*

Crutchfield has a ask for recomendation area .. you fill out a form and they email you back 
the info you need. They rock as far as wiring goes..


----------

